# 2011 Non-paid FFL sign up thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the 3rd season of the MMAF Non Paid Fantasy Fighter League. If you like MMA and fantasy sports, just post on this thread to sign up where they come together. This thread will be open until Jan. 1st and then the members signed up will be placed in a random order for drafting their teams on Jan. 2nd. 

These are the rules which fights are scored on:



> Scoring Breakdown:
> 
> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> ...



The NP FFL season will last all through 2011, and any non paid member can sign up and play whether they have done it before or not. Your team will be allowed ONE add/drop for the entire season. Use at your discretion when one of your fighters is inactive from these fight org's that count in the FFL:

*UFC*










*Bellator FC*










*Strikeforce*










*DREAM*










*Sengoku*










We will draft for 4 rounds with 1 make up round, so each team will have 4 fighters eligible. Each member will have 8 hours to make his/her pick when they are up in the draft before they are skipped to keep the draft moving. Anyone skipped will be placed in order in a 5th round for makeup picks. Anyone who is skipped in more than one round of the draft will be removed from the competition. It is definitely recommended that if you not going to be around the forum during the draft that you send a list of the fighers of your choice to myself and HitOrGetHit, who will also be helping you guys with the draft. You can draft any fighter that you want, but remember that only his MMA fights will count (no kickboxing or grappling only bouts, and they have to be all MMA no half & half) and that they must take place in one of the 5 org's listed above.


*Awards:*

*First place:* 2,010,000 credits.

*Second place:* 750,000 credits.
*
Third place:* 500,000 credits.

So just post here on this thread to sign up. The sign up ends Jan. 1st and the draft for the new season begins Jan. 2nd. The sooner we get the four fighters drafted for everybody the sooner we can start scoring fights.

*Members Signed Up:

guam68
dario03
Atilak
Syxx Paq
Hawndo
Rastaman
enceledus
SM33
jbritt
Life B Ez
Toroian
BrFighter07
StealthSolja
guy incognito
Sideways222
*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Toxic Challenge will be in effect again this season once everyone else has drafted there teams.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's cool of you, and thanks for the bump. Wonder if anybody will sign up? They have til the 1st anyway.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The Toxic Challenge will be in effect again this season once everyone else has drafted there teams.


What's your challenge about?


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Came up short but had fun this past season. Count me in for 2011. Appreciate you running these dudeabides :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problemo guam, and thanks for signing up. If nobody else does I can go ahead and get you that million early 




jbritt said:


> What's your challenge about?


Assuming it's the same as this past season, he drafts a team totally after everyone else has made their picks. Any team that does better than him (not sure about tied like this year) gets 50000 and one gets a paid account. That was what makes it so cool.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> No problemo guam, and thanks for signing up. If nobody else does I can go ahead and get you that million early
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on, good on Toxic. The paid account would be nice to get. I haven't been on this forum in what seems like forever. I may sign up. I just gotta see if I would be able to do the draft since I may be out of town at the time. Put me as a maybe?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If anybody is worried about the draft since it's around the holidays, they could work on a list of 30 or 40 fighters (depending on how many people sign up to be safe anyway) and I'd take care of the picking.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like to officially enter myself into the competition. 

Thank you.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I really appreciate this competition raise01:

2010 is still looking good.We will see. Syxx Paq will get Maynard! Still in the game!

It depends on Aoki. One of his wins wasnt counted. Dream match is in danger of the same destiny :thumbsdown:

I want to officially sign up for 2011 season :thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Ya Mang sure, ill go again. just please don't put me first again...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's going to be random as heck. If you want to know how it works, we do it so techinical you could not believe the high level or professionalism going on here. Pretty much, I'll put everybody's name down on paper who signed up, put the numbers 1 through whatever # of people signed up in a hat, and draw one for each. I know, that is really cutting edge isn't it?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> It's going to be random as heck. If you want to know how it works, we do it so techinical you could not believe the high level or professionalism going on here. Pretty much, I'll put everybody's name down on paper who signed up, put the numbers 1 through whatever # of people signed up in a hat, and draw one for each. I know, that is really cutting edge isn't it?


Awesome oldschool technique. Very sofisticated.

Combine it with new technologies and record it on a video.

God that would be cool :thumb02:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Had a horrendous run last year, had to pick fighters during exam time so I had to pick from my Iphone from the library whilst doing coursework/in classes whilst mega stressing didn't work out very well.

Here's hoping I turn it around this year, sign me up Scotty!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd like to give this a try, but I've never done it before. Do I send the OP a list of the four fighters I want?


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Count me in.... 

are we sending a list of our preferred fighters or how is this all going down?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rastaman said:


> I'd like to give this a try, but I've never done it before. Do I send the OP a list of the four fighters I want?


Like you said send me a list, would also send to HitOrGetHit because he will keep the thing rolling while my weird schedule has me out for the count. Or you could just follow the draft order and where it's at and plan to be on. If not sure just check in every 8 hours at least then you can't get skipped.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Count me in, I'll send you both my list of 4.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Count me in, I'll send you both my list of 4.


You need a bigger list than 4. You aren't guaranteed to get the four fighters you want since it's a draft and someone else can pick them.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll save your picks SM33, but like he said you should send more than 4 picks. 4 x how ever many sign up would be safe, but less if you want. You still get 8 hour if your picks are all taken and I'll send a messsage.

btw, did you decide to join in jbritt?


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> I'll save your picks SM33, but like he said you should send more than 4 picks. 4 x how ever many sign up would be safe, but less if you want. You still get 8 hour if your picks are all taken and I'll send a messsage.
> 
> btw, did you decide to join in jbritt?


Ya, count me in.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice, it'll work the same way, except added Bellator this year like the paid league has and it'll be a little longer going a whole 12 months this time.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I will join! I'd hope for a better run this year lol


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

sign me up, played two years ago(?) didn't do too good, hopefully I have better luck this year


----------



## StealthSolja (Dec 29, 2010)

sign me up too


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

sign me up bro


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Brfighter said:


> sign me up


You are signed up, only once per person :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im in.!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sign up everybody, the random draw has been decided and here is the draft order for the 1st round and the 3rd as well (it will go the other way in rounds 2 and 4).



> 1. Life B Ez
> 2. Hawndo
> 3. dario03
> 4. StealthSolja
> ...


The draft thread will go up sometime today, and will start at 12 PM Eastern time on Sunday. So hope you know who you want Life B eZ you can have whoever. And will have between 12 and 8 PM to make that pick, if you won't be around just tell us who you'd want or send a whole list ahead of time. If any latecomers want to sign up, it's still alright until we start drafting Sunday. Just tell us on here and we can put you at the end of the list.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never done this before so what do i do exactly?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> I've never done this before so what do i do exactly?


You sign up... we have a draft of the fighters you want to pick. It lasts around a week if i remember correctly. Then if your fighter wins you get points.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You sign up...* we have a draft of the fighters you want to pick*. It lasts around a week if i remember correctly. Then if your fighter wins you get points.


Sooooo.... i pick a bunch of fighters as does everyone else and then every fighter you picked gets randomly given to each participant?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Sooooo.... i pick a bunch of fighters as does everyone else and then every fighter you picked gets randomly given to each participant?


No... see the post above us that has our names in it?? It goes in that order. The first person gets a couple of hours to pick a fighter and when he does its the next persons turn. If he doesnt make it on time then he gets skipped and gets to go on the next round again and when its all done he gets to make up for the missed round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the explainin' Sideways. This is the draft thread, will be opened on Sunday:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-n.../85929-official-np-ffl-2011-draft-thread.html

We have to wait til Sunday because the last event of 2010 is Saturday night. That's also why I had to make the thread a day early, get a little busy on UFC nights. At least it gives Life B eZ and everybody on there fair notice.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

okay but whats with the posters who sent a list on the first page?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I told them on the first post to send a list of fighters you want to draft if you won't be around to draft them yourself by posting on the draft thread all next week. That would keep them from getting skipped as long as everybody on their list didn't get chosen.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

dam right the middle of the group again :'( mess all the best fighters again


----------

